# Lowes trailored smoker!?



## pinkmeat (May 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see this in stores...has anyone yet? Just saw it online...

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...4GT&lpage=none


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2009)

Wow thats a new one on me but you can bet I'll be waiting to see one


----------



## gooose53 (May 27, 2009)

They've had one at our lowes for about two years I guess.  Have looked at it a couple of times....I guess it would work ok.  I don't think I would buy one though.


----------



## pimpzilla (May 28, 2009)

It looks awesome, but for 2g's, I bet you could hire someone on SMF to fabricate you one way sweeter than that!  The peeps on here are awesome!!


----------



## carpetride (May 28, 2009)

Pimp is it made out of thin material?  I just have to wonder what the quality of trailer smoker from Lewes would be like???


----------



## teacup13 (May 28, 2009)

they had similar ones at the Gander Moutain in Flint,MI

but for 2000 you can buy a lang 48 and know its well built and for another 400 you can buy the deluxe lang 48


----------



## fire it up (May 28, 2009)

No way they would have something like that at our local Lowes, people around my way don't smoke much at all.
Don't ask me why...

Hell, Lowes and Home Depot around here only starting carrying more than hickory and mesquite a year ago, and the only other is apple chips, not even chunks.


----------



## geek with fire (May 29, 2009)

I saw one at our Lowes last fall.  Heavy duty, but built like crap.  Big gaps in the doors.  Pathetic weld jobs, and flat areas with no reinforcement so it's gonna warp like heck.  I wouldn't touch it for 4 digits, much less 2g.


----------



## gnubee (May 29, 2009)

I agree there are far better built rigs out there for that kind of cash. Still its an interesting looking rig.


----------



## div (May 29, 2009)

Def looks cheesy comapred to the langs for the same price


----------



## pinkmeat (May 29, 2009)

I thought trailer looked especially flimsy. I'm sure I've seen batter/waay cheaper fab jobs on the forum!


----------



## pineywoods (May 29, 2009)

I'd still like to check it out I always like to look


----------



## mikey (May 29, 2009)

I wonder if this unit is "imported"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  or "domestic"


----------

